# Trunk water leak



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a 2014 Cruze and as I was checking tire pressure in my spare tire I noticed the trunk is filled with water. The floorboard is not wet nor are the side trims. There is water where the spare tire is. Luckily GM put some kind of felt material under the tire which pretty much absorbed everything. I know I'm not the only one who has had a water leak in a Cruze so any insight is appreciated ! My B2B warranty is over so taking it to the dealer is not an option.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

OP- This was a problem with 2011's and I really don't remember the solution. There are several plugs in the trunk area that are not being used in the North American version of the cruze. Take everything out of the trunk. In a dark garage place a shop light on the garage floor under the vehicle. Now look from the top of the open trunk down inside it. Any viewable light would be a source for a leak. 

So would the gasket around the trunk lid. The cruze trunk lid is not designed that well for water getting into the trunk. If it's raining, and the user opens the trunk, it's possible that water runs down the back of the trunk lid into the trunk itself. 

I'm guessing you have a plug missing some where in the rear trunk area. Might have to pull back the carpet on the sides of the trunk to look for missing plugs there as well.


----------

